# Lowrance Live HDS 7 or 9



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Thinking of buying one any information would be nice. The good and bad I do run a 7 carbon now but want to upgrade. I also was looking at the Garmin ECHO UHD 93sv , thanks


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

which ever brand you buy, go for the biggest screen you can afford. it will keep you from making a second purchase later. if i had to do it again, i'd go with a garmin. great features and lower price point.


----------



## jeffery163 (Mar 27, 2021)

kleared42 said:


> which ever brand you buy, go for the biggest screen you can afford. it will keep you from making a second purchase later. if i had to do it again, i'd go with a garmin. great features and lower price point.


I second this


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Difference between the 7 and 9 are the amount of ports on the rear for expansion. Get the 9 and you can network anywhere you need to, plus you'll need the extra data port for sharing live screens.


----------

